# حمل محاضرة How To TroubleShoot Like An Expert



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (11 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الاعضاء....

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

الملف المرفق يحتوي على محاضرة بعنوان :

How To TroubleShoot Like An Expert​
الرجاء تحميل الملف المرفق للاستفادة....​

نسالكـــــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــــــاء
:20::20::20:​


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (22 مايو 2008)

موضوع جيد ومفهوم البحث عن الخلل جيد اتمنى ان يستفيدون القائمون على تشخيص الاعطال وخصوصا حديثي التخرج والقليله خبرتهم بهذا الاختصاص ,بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## midowahba (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## الالهام (27 مايو 2008)

موضوع جيد ونتمنى المشاركة الدائمة لهذه المواضيع مع استخدام بعض الرسومات التوضيحية م/محمود الخولى


----------



## osama2005 (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي معتصم


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... مشاركة رائعة


----------



## nami (15 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم 

أنا قمت بتنزيل الملف ولكن فتح عندي صفحة من المنتدى على الوورد
ممكن حل لهذه المشكلة


----------



## وليد البنا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس


----------

